# Any advice on bringing home a senior?



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

No advice, just good wishes.
Thank you for taking her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

How well does she get around?

Do you have carpeting or wood flooring in your house? Any stairs?

Most Srs. seem to adapt pretty easily and well. If she's not used to being inside, she will probably really enjoy it.


----------



## savingdixie (Nov 16, 2017)

Thanks for the well wishes ❤
We have wood on main level with a 10ft area rug in living room. The 2nd floor (so yes, stairs) is carpeted. 
From info I've gathered, she was an indoor dog up until a year ago when they divorced. I'm hoping it's like riding a bike for her.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

With wood floors, you may need to consider small carpet runners if you notice she slips. 

My next purchase would be a nice orthopedic bed. Or you can make one yourself if you sew. I have a friend who purchases thick twin-size memory foam mattress toppers, cuts them in half and makes 2 beds out of one mattress topper. She sews 2 fabric sacks with a zipper and then has 2 easy, washable dog beds - one for upstairs, one for down.

I'm guessing if her previous owner was neglecting her, she probably wasn't fed a good quality diet. A quality food can make a big difference in her life. Some pet stores have small sample bags as you figure out what food she does best on. My senior Golden eats Fromm Gold Large Breed Adult food which is suitable for all age adults. He thrives on it.

Good luck and bless you for your interest in this Senior. I hope she is safe in your care very soon.


----------

